# Clara



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... used up spare stash


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a wonderfully creative artist you are.....she is beautiful.


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

Another sweetheart.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Another cute one. Love her bonnet and dress. Lovely work


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

She's great! I love all her colors. You do amazingly fast work. Do you sell your dolls?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Some of my work shown on KP was done over a period of months - Clara was done most recently - at this moment in time, I have a lot of time on my hands. I have been asked to sell my dolls etc - supposed to be attending a Craft Fair early next month - but, to be honest, I'm useless at selling! I wouldn't know what people would want to pay! 


jojo111 said:


> She's great! I love all her colors. You do amazingly fast work. Do you sell your dolls?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What an absolutely beautiful little lady!!! I love all of the exquisite colors on her garments and her happy face!!!!!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... used up spare stash


Very pretty.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WaterFall said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Love her. Made me smile


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

mambrose3 said:


> Love her. Made me smile


Thank you.


----------

